# Aller guten Dinge sind drei



## litelchau

Hola:
 Me gustaría que alguien me explicara por qué _aller guten Dinge_  se construye en genitivo y no en nominativo. O por qué se una _sind_ y no _es gibt._
_Gracias_


----------



## muycuriosa

litelchau said:


> ... por qué _aller guten Dinge_ se construye en genitivo y no en nominativo. O por qué se una _sind_ y no _es gibt._
> _Gracias_


 
Una razón es problablemente que es un dicho, un dicho bastante viejo, y que los dichos no cambian cuando ciertos aspectos de la lengua cambian. A lo mejor alguien puede darte una mejor explicación del uso del genitivo.

En cuanto al 'sind' y 'gibt':
'Es gibt drei gute Dinge (im Leben: ....)' es una frase posible que quiere decir 'hay tres cosas buenas ...' y que no es lo mismo que 'Aller guten Dinge sind drei'.
'Aller guten Dinge sind drei' es algo que se dice cuando ya tienes dos cosas (en general similares me parece) y sucede la tercera / llega la tercera / recibes la tercera - recibes el tercer regalo, llega la tercera factura el mismo día, se te cae el tercer plato, recibes la tercera invitación a una fiesta, ...
¿No tenéis un dicho similar - más o menos: 'no hay dos sin tres'?

Espero haberte servido.

Saludos


----------



## litelchau

Vielen Dank


----------



## muycuriosa

Y, litelchau ¿qué te parece: corresponde 'No hay dos sin tres' (si es que existe) a 'Aller guten Dinge sind drei'?


----------



## litelchau

Creo que sí puede corresponder.
Pero también tenemos otro dicho: "A la tercera va la vencida". Este significa que al tercer intento es cuando suelen salir bien las cosas.
¿No será ésta última mejor traducción?


----------



## muycuriosa

litelchau said:


> Creo que sí puede corresponder.
> Pero también tenemos otro dicho: "A la tercera va la vencida". Este significa que al tercer intento es cuando suelen salir bien las cosas.
> ¿No será ésta última mejor traducción?


 
Estoy pensándolo, y me parece que no.
La razón es la explicación que me das para 'A la tercera va la vencida'. 'Aller guten Dinge sind drei' me parece más general y pienso que puede utilizarse también para tres cosas negativas - de manera irónica.

Rompo el tercer vaso y digo: Na ja, aller guten Dinge sind drei.
(O más probable, pero este refrán no tiene nada que ver con tu pregunta: Na ja, Scherben bringen Glück.)


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
Los refranes a veces no tienen equivalentes completos en la otra lengua.
pero mira este enlace:

http://www.redensarten-index.de/suche.php?suchbegriff=~~Aller%20guten%20Dinge%20sind%20drei&suchspalte%5B%5D=rart_ou
 Si pinchas en la banderita española, da los dos refranoes españoles que estamos mencionando.

Un saludo


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias por el enlace, litelchau, que me parece muy interesante. Pero - no encuentro la bandera española ... a decir verdad, no veo ninguna banderita. ¿En qué parte de la página están exactamente?

Y, aunque esta página dé también el segundo refrán mencionado, yo no lo usaría en la situación que me has explicado. Más bien algo como: 'Aller Anfang ist schwer ...', aunque, claro, este refrán no dice nada sobre el tercer intento, sino que dice simplemente que muchas cosas nos resultan difíciles al principio.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
La banderita está justo debajo del refrán, junto a la británica, la francesa, la italiana y la china.


----------



## muycuriosa

Ah, por fin la encuentro, gracias por la ayuda.
No había visto que la página continuaba, sólo había visto la parte arriba ... (=den oberen Teil??) 

Y, por fin encuentro también la explicación en la que piensas: 'sagt man, wenn etwas erst nach dem dritten Anlauf klappt'. Pues, claro, en este caso 'A la tercera va la vencida' encaja muy bien.


----------



## Gatopeter

"Aller gute Dinge sind drei" significa algo así como "a la tercera va la vencida". Pienso que se escribe en genitivo porque la tercera vez pertenece a "todas las veces" (que son 3), es como decir: a la tercera de todas (una especie de genitivo). Para ser más literales traduciría: Todas las cosas buenas llegan a la tercera -vez- Ojalá te sirva. Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Aquí tienen el hilo correspondiente del foro German. Las explicaciones que dan ahí me parecen convincentes (y no me parece que haya mucho más que explicar).


----------

